

Caviar (YC S11), backed by Winklevoss twins, raises $15M - jwang815
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2014/04/29/caviar-backed-by-winklevoss-twins-raises-15-million/?section=magazines_fortune

======
2pasc
Congrats guys!

